# My BMX Shots



## fooby (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm a keen BMX'er and mountain biker, and I'm really getting into the photography side of things, I would love some advice on improving my photos!

Here are a few shots I took last week.


















​


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 5, 2011)

1. just looks like a snapshot
2. I like the concept, but I think you should have experimented with it more. 
3. would have been a cool shot minus the big green thing.  try and clone it out.
4. This is the best one, I don't really like the angle it was shot from though.  try getting down more to shoot it.


----------



## fooby (Apr 5, 2011)

Cheers for the advice  With the third one I was messing around with depth of field, I think it would have been better if the closest part was something more interesting than a blank green ramp though.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 5, 2011)

doesn't matter if it's interesting or not.  It takes the eyes away from the subject of your photo (the bike rider).


----------



## Einstein (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the last shot. For me it captures the essence of a true  "O ****!" moment 

are you on Pinkbike.com: Latest biking news, photos, videos, events and more! ? their POD is usually pretty good and can be great inspiration for bike shots.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the last shot. For me it captures the essence of a true  "O ****!" moment 

are you on Pinkbike.com: Latest biking news, photos, videos, events and more! ? their POD is usually pretty good and can be great inspiration for bike shots.


----------



## fooby (Apr 5, 2011)

Einstein said:


> I like the last shot. For me it captures the essence of a true  "O ****!" moment
> 
> are you on Pinkbike.com: Latest biking news, photos, videos, events and more! ? their POD is usually pretty good and can be great inspiration for bike shots.


Thanks! Somehow he actually managed to land that  Yeah I'm a regular user of PB, my username is the same on there.


----------



## fooby (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's something I put together for a bike check on my ride, 25 second exposure with a light in the front, had a pretty interesting effect 




​


----------



## Rekd (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the last one too. Could use tighter cropping. My 5 year old likes it and wants to know why he's not wearing a helmet...


----------



## fooby (Apr 13, 2011)

Rekd said:


> I like the last one too. Could use tighter cropping. My 5 year old likes it and wants to know why he's not wearing a helmet...


Cheers  And hardly anyone wheres a helmet in BMX these days, personally I think it gives you a ton more confidence as you try bigger tricks and aren't worried about injury, but that seems to be just me.


----------



## Rekd (Apr 13, 2011)

fooby said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > I like the last one too. Could use tighter cropping. My 5 year old likes it and wants to know why he's not wearing a helmet...
> ...


 
Kids are afraid of looking silly I guess. Not sure what's going to happen if, God forbid, they have an accident and spend the rest of their lives drooling out of the corner of their mouth and twitching uncontrollably.


----------



## fooby (Apr 14, 2011)

Rekd said:


> fooby said:
> 
> 
> > Rekd said:
> ...


I know right? It always seems to be the dudes with the helmets pulling out the really insane tricks like backflip tyretaps at the skatepark, and they definitely don't look silly.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 14, 2011)

I love #3, but may I suggest an alternative crop?  I hope you don't mind!





I also love the thought behind #2, but with a few more tries, you could get a much better result than that one.  The other two don't really float my boat.  I like where you're going with them, though.


----------



## fooby (Apr 14, 2011)

Forkie said:


> I love #3, but may I suggest an alternative crop?  I hope you don't mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, the crop completely changes the photo, but I really like that actually  Might mess around with shooting through the wheels again this weekend, I think something pretty cool could be achieved, the hard part is convincing anybody to sit there with there bike for ages while you try to get a good shot!


----------



## fooby (Jun 8, 2011)

Here are a two shots from this week, I've been learning a bit more about post production too, trying to get the colours better and sharper. The first was taken with a Pentax SMC 50mm @ f8 and the second on the 17-55 kit lens @ F7.1 and the third was taken during a MTB Photography course at Whinlatter Forest in the lake district, 17-55 kit lens @ f5.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.


----------



## Rekd (Jun 8, 2011)

That second one has potential, but the subject is too dark.


----------



## JBArts (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome shots!! But I like more the last picture...Oopps! Hold on! You  might fall! lol I was astounded! Two thumps up, dude! Continue capturing  BMX's moments with your friends.


----------



## shortpants (Jun 14, 2011)

Just a quick tip, I think these would really pop more if you shot with some fill flash. It would soften up all of the harsh shadows. Like #3 in your second set. I'd love to be able to see the face he's making better.


----------

